# SolenTTeers 24th January Meet - Hants Dorset etc



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Meeting at Sir John Barleycorn Pub, Just off Junction 1 of M27 (good for all to get to i hope).

This will have a slightly more serious edge to it than normal. I want to work out how we progress the meets in the region and who should have the responsibilities for various tasks.

It is important we do this now. the summer is just around the corner and me need to make the most of where we live and the TT owners who live there.

Come on, lets get out there and have the biggest regionalised meets that we can achieve.

The dates of the 17th and 24th of jan have been proposed. I can make either but would be keen to get things going ASAP so who can make the 24th????????

Attendees:

Jog
DigimeisTTer
TTotal
Mighty Tee
Gizmo750
Robokn
Eyes
SurfTT
DeanTT
JayGemson
BillP
TT-Tony
Techno


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

What about ex-TT owners :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> What about ex-TT owners :?


Always welcome but the first round is on you :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Deal!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

24th should be fine for us, but will check with Helen - away at the moment.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Should be fine for either matey blokey reppy geezer


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

*OK we are now going for the 24th*


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

either way should be ok for me


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

P A R D O N ? :?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

TTotal said:


> P A R D O N ? :?


Anyone care to repeat that for the hard of thinking?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > P A R D O N ? :?
> ...


Thought it was large for his eye sight 

24th it is


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Be nice to meet up again guys, need some larfs right now ! 

Got to get the London Boat Show out the way first.


----------



## eyes (Aug 21, 2006)

I might be able to pop down and meet you guys, providing I get my car back together....


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

eyes said:


> I might be able to pop down and meet you guys, providing I get my car back together....


Nothing worse than a TT in pieces. Hope its fixed soon.

newbies always welcome


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Would love to come but Brighton (Shoreham) to M27/J1 is a little far for me to do on a midweek evening, sorry. I think I got my car two weeks after a Devils **** Brighton meet last year and I would be up for any future meets in the Brighton, Haywards Heath, East Portsmouth area.

Cheers,

Mark.


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Looking forward to it. What time, ish?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm im


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

DeanTT said:


> I'm im


Wondered when you would get here :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Ok what about 7.30 - 8p.m. I think the restaurant is open until atleast 9p.m. for those who want to eat.


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

jog said:


> Ok what about 7.30 - 8p.m. I think the restaurant is open until atleast 9p.m. for those who want to eat.


Great, see you then. Let's wish for a clear spell of weather.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

surftt said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Ok what about 7.30 - 8p.m. I think the restaurant is open until atleast 9p.m. for those who want to eat.
> ...


I second that


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

G12MO X said:


> Southhampton?


Yep - well Southampton :wink:

Want to come along??


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

G12MO X said:


> Wednesday?


Yep - 24th Jan 7.30-8p.m.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh go on then :roll: 

Count me in Mark!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Oh go on then :roll:
> 
> Count me in Mark!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

me too

billp


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

No TT Mk2 yet (currently scheduled build week 9), but I'll come along in the Mk1 anyway.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow  12 so far and probably more to come.


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

will try to get there if I can


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Techno said:


> will try to get there if I can


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Dont forget next Wednesday Chaps.

Anyone else want to tag along?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I should be there but i am selling my wheels that day so i should be back in time


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and I am all the way up in Bedford, but will make it no doubt 8)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Bump - oops pardon me


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Quelle surprise ! Thought it was Wilbur crying off LOL !


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Quelle surprise ! Thought it was Wilbur crying off LOL !


Ah, but you haven't noticed his cunning plan - he hasn't actually said that he is coming, therefore he can't (or doesn't have to) cry off.

Come on Steve, thought you wouldn't be able to resist mentioning the cricket!!!

(PS Does this mean I have to clean my car???)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Na... it's still dark mate so dont bovver :lol:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Na... it's still dark mate so don't bovver :lol:


Well I just spent the last 2hrs giving mine a little clean, I don't want to be the odd one out! The camera gear is charging, clean or horrifically dirty TT's only.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Nice one Dean


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

SYDNEY(AP) - A seven-year-old boy was at the centre of a Parramatta, NSW
courtroom drama yesterday when he challenged a court ruling over who
should have custody of him. The boy has a history of being beaten by
his parents and the judge initially awarded custody to his aunt, in
keeping with child custody law and regulations requiring that family
unity be maintained to the degree possible.

The boy surprised the court when he proclaimed that his aunt beat him
more than his parents and he adamantly refused to live with her. When
the judge then suggested that he live with his grandparents, the boy
cried out that they also beat him.

After considering the remainder of the immediate family and learning
that domestic violence was apparently a way of life among them, the
judge took the unprecedented step of allowing the boy to propose who
should have custody of him.

After two recesses to check legal references and confer with child
welfare officials, the judge granted temporary custody to the English
Cricket Team, whom the boy firmly believes are not capable of beating
anyone.










Am I coming on Wednesday? Well you'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PMSL !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice one mate, see you in the summer. :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Asked for that I guess :roll: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Better give it a clean as i want some decent pictures of it if you would be so kind dean


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> Better give it a clean as i want some decent pictures of it if you would be so kind dean


I can certainly try!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

You guys will have to excuse my croaky voice and occasional barking...

Are we just chatting & drinking or are peeps also eating?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm eating [smiley=chef.gif] - won't have time beforehand :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

eating


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Eating


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Eating as i said i would take jeanette out for a meal :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

[smiley=behead.gif]

Not going to be able to make it I'm afraid guys. Have fun without me if you can


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> [smiley=behead.gif]
> 
> Not going to be able to make it I'm afraid guys. Have fun without me if you can


Lightweight - what's up?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

It's going to feel like -6 tonight, not sure I fancy standing around taking photos tbh. I'll bring the gear anyhoo.

Take it it's still on?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, I will be there! I promised the wife a meal out too :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Dean - dont believe the forecast they never get it right.

See you all later.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> See you all later.


Wear something warm


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Gizmo750 said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > See you all later.
> ...


Agreed, its bloomin' freezing out there!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

See you there - leaving in a mo


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A great meet, thanks to all for coming along. Very pleased with the venue, the portions were huge :lol:

A good time was had by all I think.

We struggled a bit with the photo shoot, but here are a few of the ones that didnt come out to badly. I am sure Dean will be along soon with some stunners.

Looking forward to the next meet.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

jog said:


> I am sure Dean will be along soon with some stunners.


Nothing like a little pressure! Have just got home to very warm botty, got in the car after packing up and turned the heated seats to max, 5 mins later its getting a tad too warm. Push the button in to turn the heat down..... and the bloody thing pushed all the way in!!

Meet was really good, little scared at first what with being half the age of some :wink: Was nice to put names to faces and meet some cool peeps.

As for the photo's...well, errrr, what with all the gear (albeit the wrong gear and wrong approach for that kind of lighting) you'd think I'd be able to take something even half decent. All of mine were way out of focus, and just terrible really!

Sorry to disappoint, I think myself and Robokn are going to hook up soon for a mini photoshoot. Keep 'em peeled.


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Good meet. I even enjoyed standing around and chatting during the photo shoot, even though I forgot to bring a jacket


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

It's been a while since i went to a meet - great to meet up with some of the "old hands" and some new peeps too 

Great turn out and a thoroughly enjoyable evening.

Thanks for letting me tag along in my "family car" :wink: 

Oh and special thanks to DeanTT for trying to get some nice shots for me. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Great night I thought, really good turn out for a cold and damp January "school night". 11 cars, even if two weren't actually TT's.

Nice to see some new faces too and the food was good as well.



DeanTT said:


> Meet was really good, little scared at first what with being half the age of some :wink:


Hey John, I think he is talking about you   



DeanTT said:


> Was nice to put names to faces *and meet some cool peeps*.


Well, it was flippin' freezing :lol:

Shame about the photo's but such is life, next time eh?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh Dean was talking about me 

Thanks for looking at my shaft (surrounded by a warm red glow) :roll:

GREAT turn out guys, lets keep this up. 10 TTs ?

Great to meet the new comers, Dean, Steve, Malcombe and Sue (despite Sue hating Roadsters! :lol: )

Also to meet those who have been hiding for a while :wink: (Lovely new Car Andy  )

Nice venue which we ought to try to use regularly.

Catch you all soon.

John and Helen


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > See you all later.
> ...


Git, thanks for telling me now. :roll:


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Bah, I only found this, this morning!

C


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


Good job one of us was able to keep Helen warm :wink:

Great evening, good food, but bloody cold at Morrissons.....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will someone make sure CraigyTT watches the forum events section please ? :roll:

See ya next time buddy (or else :lol: )


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for last night both jeanettte and i throughly enjoyed ourselves and as said nice to meet some new and some old faces

Will be sorting out sunday lunch with a TT flavour later today so keep an eye out


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

robokn said:


> Will be sorting out sunday lunch with a TT flavour ............


Metal, Leather and Plastic Flavour, with a light synthetic oil dressing, followed by anti-freeze flavoured sorbet? :roll:


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Will someone make sure CraigyTT watches the forum events section please ? :roll:
> 
> See ya next time buddy (or else :lol: )




Ping me when the next one's due!

C


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

robokn said:


> Thanks for last night both jeanettte and i throughly enjoyed ourselves and as said nice to meet some new and some old faces
> 
> Will be sorting out sunday lunch with a TT flavour later today so keep an eye out


Eh ? :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

CraigyTT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Will someone make sure CraigyTT watches the forum events section please ? :roll:
> ...


Will make sure that the area REP keeps everyone advised


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Will make sure that the area REP keeps everyone advised


So, you did volunteer then?? Good man.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Apparently Admiral O'Kayn did :wink:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> Lightweight - what's up?


Better offer :wink:

Looks like I missed a good 'en though 

Dean you needn't have worried about being the youth of the crowd, they don't bite. It's those dentures you see


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> Better offer :wink:


GOOD MAN


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> JayGemson said:
> 
> 
> > Better offer :wink:
> ...


Man ?  I didnt know he was jay :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well after the general concenus last night i have booked the lord john barlycorn for up to 30 people for sunday the 11th of Feb for sunday lunch followed by a day time photo of the regions members is that ok with you Seaman John,

I will create a seperate thread for it in the events section


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

robokn said:


> followed by a day time photo of the regions members is that ok with you Seaman John,


He is certainly one of this regions "members" - although daytime pictures of all members sounds like it might be against some sort of indecency ruling?

(Good effort though Rob, will put the date into the diary now)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

it's ok it's the new forest differnet laws sister, brother that sort of thing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OY , at the forum here we have been discussing your annoying posts and we all have concluded that you should get on with your work and let us get on with the hard task of running this place.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Who is this "we" of whom you speak?

And Rob, in answer to your avatar question:

Anything by:
Jesus Jones
Jesus & Mary Chain

Anything from the cd to Jesus Christ Superstar

Jesus Songs by The Broken Family Band 
Jesus Will Fix It by Sonny Treadway
Personal Jesus by Depeche Mode
Jesus Was a Capricorn by Kris Kristofferson
Jesus Is Magic by Sarah Silverman
The Jesus Record by Rich Mullins & the Ragamuffin Band
Sex Drugs and Jesus Christ by Christian Death

etc etc etc


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cant say , its a secret


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aha he's gone, phew.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Guy you must be very bored and as he is a hip icon he is listening to a bit of 70's gospel


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

CraigyTT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Will someone make sure CraigyTT watches the forum events section please ? :roll:
> ...


No probs


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Who is this "we" of whom you speak?
> 
> And Rob, in answer to your avatar question:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Mark, thanks for last night. it was a pleasure meeting such a friendly bunch of people. My pictures aren't that great and I'm not sure how to post them anyway!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

surftt said:


> Mark, thanks for last night. it was a pleasure meeting such a friendly bunch of people. My pictures aren't that great and I'm not sure how to post them anyway!


Steve
it is mentioned here:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=78766

Personally, I use a Fotki service ( www.fotki.com).
I down load my photos and then upload the image to the forum from there. Make sure you highlight the link and click the Img button above.

If you want, email the photos to me at my rep address (below) and I will post them tomorrow afternoon when I am back in the office.


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks to all for a great evening. Great to meet and make new friends, even if some have the same job (Techno, Techno !!) Looking forward to the next meet -----hope the grub is up to my appetite (I usually end up clearing Sue's plate.) :lol: :lol:


----------

